# pruning questions



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I just did some massive pruning in my main 90. Usually I just remove the bad looking leaves from my bleheri swords. Today I went beyond that and removed all the not so great leaves from all the crypts and java ferns.

How much pruning is too much for crypts and java fern? Some of the java ferns ended up down to one leaf and some crypts lost well over half of the leaves.

I feel confident that they will bounce back well as they are very mature plants who constantly send off runners but I just want some reassurance that removing all the not great leaves was a good thing to do.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

bump for feedback


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

as long as your rhizomes are in good shape, you will be fine. I also had a few ferns and anubius nana that went dormant for over 4 months, before sending out new leaves. I also get a crypt melt every few years in my 75 gallon "rooted", and they all grow back fine as well.


----------

